# Plinking near Tooele?



## utahjeff (Oct 13, 2007)

Can anyone suggest a good place to go shooting with Kids neat Tooele?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Go north from Tooele, get on I-80 and head west past the Stansburys. Lots of desert for "plinking" out there.

Have fun and be safe!


----------



## utahjeff (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Go north from Tooele, get on I-80 and head west past the Stansburys. Lots of desert for "plinking" out there.
> 
> Have fun and be safe!


The BLM has closed everything East of the Skull Valley road on the West side of the Stansburys to target shooting and all vehicle traffic. They are patrolling it heavy.


----------



## utahjeff (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for the update.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just east of the Skull Valley rd just a mile down the road from I-80 there is a great place there against the hill to shoot.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I think you should look at the West Valley area. (Glendale) I'm always hearing about shots being fired in that area of town.


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

south of Stockton at mile marker 45 on the east side of the road there is some gravel piles, just please use your brain and don't leave your garbage out there (take that computer screen you just shot up and put it back in your car, take it home with you) or they may just shut it down to shooting (could that have anything to do with skull valley getting shut down?)


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

What is "Plinking"?


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

my son and i were out there just last week south of town and the landowners has about had it with all the traxh that folks leave out there. its only a matter of time before he posts it. its to bad but i can understand his anger
he has totally cleaned it up at least a half dozen times with his front end loader and buried the trash only to have it 
looking like a dump in a month


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> The BLM has closed everything East of the Skull Valley road on the West side of the Stansburys to target shooting and all vehicle traffic. They are patrolling it heavy.


You talking about that dirt frontage road by "big spring"?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> ridgetop said:
> 
> 
> > The BLM has closed everything East of the Skull Valley road on the West side of the Stansburys to target shooting and all vehicle traffic. They are patrolling it heavy.
> ...


Everything South of Big Spring to the reservation is closed.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > ridgetop said:
> ...


Thank the lord! Hopefully they'll do the same fer the east side of stansbury and the island!

Last weekend I hauled a babyseat to the dump! Who shoots up a baby seat?! :shock:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

inbowrange said:


> What is "Plinking"?


Something bowhunters know very little about!
:O•-: :O•-: :O•-:


----------



## fishfeartom (1 mo ago)

InvaderZim said:


> Thank the lord! Hopefully they'll do the same fer the east side of stansbury and the island! Last weekend I hauled a babyseat to the dump! Who shoots up a baby seat?! :shock:


 Josh Powell, perhaps?


----------



## fishfeartom (1 mo ago)

inbowrange said:


> What is "Plinking"?


I think it’s the Mormon version of screwing 🤷‍♂️


----------

